# Which Medical Colleges Are Still Open For Admission?



## essay (Sep 22, 2014)

I think this will be a good forum for those students who dont have a definite "yes" yet


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

FMDC (Haven't even started yet, not even sure if they'll be taking admissions this year) CMH, Wah and FUMC. Perhaps Islamic Medical and Dental, as people were saying their admissions will start on the 12th of October.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Wasn't there a guy on the forum who said he already got accepted to Islamic?
My UHS aggregate of 73.4 removes FUMC and Wah from my possibilities. CMH too has high aggregates I guess.


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

ripah(islamic) admissons are also open boy.....

- - - Updated - - -

ok u have a chance......work up for fmdc.....i think admissons starts from 10 nov...cnfm it btw...thats a golden opertunity


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

shabbir jan said:


> ripah(islamic) admissons are also open boy.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ok u have a chance......work up for fmdc.....i think admissons starts from 10 nov...cnfm it btw...thats a golden opertunity


IDK whether the FUMC admissions're open, yet. Are they? :/ Shabbir, where'd you find out about the FMDC admissions? I would love to get confirmation on that, but, from WHERE? :?

- - - Updated - - -

If, anyone knows what the closing merits of these medical colleges were, for the last year, please, share. It'd be really helpful.


----------



## ramsha786 (Sep 5, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

i have a UHS agregate of 78% but with SAT it becomes 86% i have applied in CMH and riphah are there any other options? the closing dates of cmh is 7th nov and riphah is 31st october 
can anyone tell me where are my fair chances? in wah or FUMC ?


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

fmdc ..? a friend told me so...he applied last year too.....make a call to fmdc bro.

- - - Updated - - -

and i think FUMC admissons are also open bro..i just visited the site....


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Wasn't there a guy on the forum who said he already got accepted to Islamic?
> My UHS aggregate of 73.4 removes FUMC and Wah from my possibilities. CMH too has high aggregates I guess.


That would be Islam medical college, Sialkot. Do apply to Riphah. 

- - - Updated - - -



shabbir jan said:


> and i think FUMC admissons are also open bro..i just visited the site....


Yeah, but they'll accept the forms after 31st.


----------



## IckyVicky (Jul 7, 2014)

shabbir jan said:


> fmdc ..? a friend told me so...he applied last year too.....make a call to fmdc bro.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and i think FUMC admissons are also open bro..i just visited the site....


That's just the thing, I've tried calling FMDC, multiple times. In fact, I tried, this morning. But, it's ALWAYS busy!  Do you have a number that I could contact them through? :/

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for sharing about the FUMC admissions!


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

Katniss said:


> That would be Islam medical college, Sialkot. Do apply to Riphah.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


7 nov i think

- - - Updated - - -

Always welcome bro  ...... i be getting it the next year


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

ramsha786 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i have a UHS agregate of 78% but with SAT it becomes 86% i have applied in CMH and riphah are there any other options? the closing dates of cmh is 7th nov and riphah is 31st october
> can anyone tell me where are my fair chances? in wah or FUMC ?


With 86% you can get into Wah and FUMC easily


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Wasn't there a guy on the forum who said he already got accepted to Islamic?
> My UHS aggregate of 73.4 removes FUMC and Wah from my possibilities. CMH too has high aggregates I guess.


well go for cntral parks or fmdc or ripah  All the best!


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Can somebody tell me a little about Riphah? Which hospital is it affiliated with? Where does it stand compared to other colleges?


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

MBBS


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

RobinAV said:


> Can somebody tell me a little about Riphah? Which hospital is it affiliated with? Where does it stand compared to other colleges?


I think it is affiliated with Islamic International hospital. It is an okay college. Def below FUMC and Wah. Oh and in case u come from abroad and aren't used to it, it has a dupatta compulsion. I got accepted to biomedical engineering at Riphah on 65% scholarship. I didnt go because of precisely that!


----------



## umerBT (Apr 5, 2014)

I've seen on pmdc's website the ranking of medical colleges 
1)fMH
2)FUMC
3)ISLAMIC international medical school


----------



## rabia123 (Sep 6, 2014)

umerBT said:


> I've seen on pmdc's website the ranking of medical colleges
> 1)fMH
> 2)FUMC
> 3)ISLAMIC international medical school


So by that FUMC is better then WAH??


----------



## umerBT (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes,FUMC has 760 bed hospital.A postgraduate institute.And recogonized by college of surgeons and physicians pakistan for FCPS and MCPS .they are teaching with the help of problem based learning.They have the best Teaching staff .I am myself applying to FUMC. i have 85.9 aggregate.


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Oh and in case u come from abroad and aren't used to it, it has a dupatta compulsion. I got accepted to biomedical engineering at Riphah on 65% scholarship. I didnt go because of precisely that!


FUMC and Wah have a dupatta compulsion as well. 

- - - Updated - - -



umerBT said:


> I am myself applying to FUMC. i have 85.9 aggregate.


I hope you get into a govt college. :roll:


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

How strange. I mean I'm okay with a dupatta but I was stalking FUMC's media page on Facebook, and they didn't look like the type who would have such compulsions


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

rabia123 said:


> So by that FUMC is better then WAH??


Wah is just as good.

- - - Updated - - -



umerBT said:


> I've seen on pmdc's website the ranking of medical colleges
> 1)fMH
> 2)FUMC
> 3)ISLAMIC international medical school


This list by PMDC is not according to ranking. :/


----------



## umerBT (Apr 5, 2014)

It might be hard to digest but it is.The list is not according to alphabetical order or anything its according to students result or teaching quality.

- - - Updated - - -

Check this out 
http://www.pmdc.org.pk/AboutUs/RecognizedMedicalDentalColleges/tabid/109/Default.aspx


----------



## Rifz (Oct 19, 2014)

I have heard Islamic Medical college is nothing as compared to Wah or CMH?


----------

